# smart watch question



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

So for Christmas my wife said not to get here anything. Yeah that's a trap. She said let's not get anything for each other. I could care less about getting anything. But she has mentioned that she wants a smart watch in the past. So I am leaning that way. I don't know a thing about these. What would you guys recommend? She has a Samsung phone if that helps with anything. Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------

